
Sinclair Acquired and Will Relaunch Mobile News Site Circa - herbertlui
http://www.wsj.com/articles/sinclair-acquired-and-will-relaunch-mobile-news-site-circa-1449506665
======
uptown
A huge part of what made Circa, well ... Circa was its editorial staff. The
discretion they applied towards delivering the news was admirable and earned
my trust.

With that editorial team now gone, an announced redesign, and the decision to
"...also feature the kind of irreverent tone that does well among young
audiences on social media" Circa is an entirely different business that bought
themselves a head-start in content-management technology and perhaps,
branding.

